# My Nissan NX 1600



## nxowner (Sep 5, 2005)

One question; how rare is the NX anyway?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

meh, more common than a skyline, but not as common as a sentra 

you've got a nice one though.


----------



## NXBILL (Dec 14, 2005)

*NICE*

Nice NX.....Looks a lot like mine, but better paint and a spoiler, lol..........I love this car, everyone asks about it because where i live i am the only one in liek 100 mi that has one, at least i have never seen one other than mine


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they are kinda rare..about 3 of my friends have them who arent into the whole import thing... they are pretty common for sr20 enthusiasts though


----------

